# 2004 Outback 28rss



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi to Everyone

It is getting close and the excitment is gaining. Does anyone have any tips/suggestions for 1st time TT family. We are a family of 5 with all kids under 6. My wife & I were campers in the roughing style. (Canoed the French River was our last experience....before kids) Now we have a family and decide to have some family fun.

So any tips, suggestion on what to expect, what to pack does and don't ...it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Thor,

Welcome to the wonderful world of "RVing".







I remember the days before we picked up our 28rss. I had trouble sleeping at night. I was like a little kid.

My advice to you would be to plan your first outing real close to home if not in your driveway. Being close to a WallMart or a similar store helps as well. We moved from a pop-up to our TT so we had a lot of stuff that we simply moved over. There are lists here in the froum that are a good guideline on what you will need. Watch your weights verly because the pounds can add up very quickly.

Also If not for my fellow on-line camping buddies, like on this forum, I am not sure where I would be. I have learned so much by simply hanging out here and reading the posts and asking questions.

As far as creating memories, some of my favorite boyhood memories are of our family camping trips. We had several families that camped all the time when I was young and I even camp with one of those friends to this day.

Have fun, and happy camping.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Thor -

Welcome. I just purchased a 28rss and love it. We have only taken one trip. We were close to home to check everything out. No problems so far. After we came home it snowed again and temp. dropped. I left the heat on while temps. were low.

This forum is great. Look around and you will find valuable information. I have received alot of good information and tips. I feel lucky to have it. Enjoy. I am still excited, we are taking another trip after easter.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Pat,

We also have a 2004 28rss and pull it with F150. How did your truck handle the 28rss


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

djd1023,

It takes about all it has on the larger mountians, but it hasn't swayed to badly. I do have a reese weight distribution hitch and a friction sway control. I have been toying with the idea of purchasing the dual cam sway though. Prior to the Outback, we owned a Coleman pop-up. When I first bought the pop-up, we owned a Jeep Commanche pick-up and you could feel the trailer behind you.







I purchased the F150 and I would forget the pop-up was behind me.







Now I remember the feeling of having some real weight behind me. The bottom line is that I learned with the Commanche - just take your time. 
If I could afford to upgrade, I would purchase a little bigger truck, but for now the F150 seems to be working fine.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Thor,

I completely understand your anticipation of your new TT. I have a 2003 28rss and love it to death. I pull it with my 04 Denali and it tows with no problem. I use a Reese weight distributing hitch with dual cam sway control.

Congratulations on your new home on wheels.

Phil


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

After taking our 900 mile trip I would strongly suggest a good anti sway setup, not a friction setup. Either the Equalizer or Dual cam. Having driven on narrow highways with trucks zipping by and on interstates with them passing me I was sure happy to have a good setup.

With the kids ages have you considered what you are going to do about bunk rails? In another thread you'll see what some of us have done. You can find the thread here.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Thor,

Don't have a whole bunch of suggestions for you, I'm sure ya'll will have a blast. We just purchased our 28RSS in February, so we are you in a couple of months (minus one kid)







). It is really amazing how much information is available on the net about just about anything having to do with RVs. My favorite spots are this forum, the Open Roads forums (http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index.cfm), and the usenet group rec.outdoors.rv-travel. I can't tell you how many times I've had a question and did a quick search in all three spots and found what I needed.

I can't really speak too much from experience, since we've only had ours out 3 times since February. But all three trips have been highly successful with TONS of positive feedback from our two kids (1.5 and 3.5 years old).

Enjoy!

Chet, wife, and 2 kids


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

Thor,

My best piece of advice for pick up is a good check list to walk through the TT with. We had some water leaks etc. that we would not have found without the check list.

Enjoy your Outback and welcome to Outbackers!

bcshaw


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Thanks everyone.










Thor


----------

